# -지



## AccioJo

Hello!
I am back with some more questions regarding the ending -지/요 because I have met it used in some ,to me ,very strange ways ,for instance:
뭐 하지?
이름 뭐지?
책 어디 있죠?

From what I know , my translations of the above sentences are:
What are you doing,right?
What is your name,right?
Where's the book ,right?

Yes ,I realize they sound really stupid , but from what I understood -지/요 implies that you take a statement for granted ,and when you ask about something you expect it to be so ,roughly translated as ....right?So the above use of -지/요 really does not make sence to me.I would love it if somebody would explain in English and as detailed as possible.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Askalon

Yes, one of the uses of that ending is as a tag question (don't you?/isn't it?/etc).  But I believe -지(요) can also be used in questions that are just sort of inquiring about common knowledge, or something the speaker knows the answerer knows the answer to.  Kind of like trying to remember something in some cases.  I think it could sometimes be translated as "again," but I'm not sure if there's a translation in English that would work 100% of the time.

이름 뭐지? (What's your name again?)

-지(요) can also be used in statements where you're stating something that I believe is already sort of common knowledge or obvious.  It kind of gives a feeling of "certainly" or "of course," but not really as explicit as saying those words.


----------



## kenjoluma

'-지-' as taking something for granted, expecting it to be so... well, you're right. And that's what I told you long before so I feel somewhat responsible for your confusion.

I added my personal interpretation and nuiance here. Hope it helps. 



"(우리) 뭐 하지?" 
I know we are going to do something and I take us doing something *for granted*. However I am not sure what exactly we should do, so what do you think?

"(우리) 뭐 해?"
What are we doing? (simply)

"(너)(의) 이름(은) 뭐지?"
Even though I have never met you, I am *expected* to know what your name is. Why am I saying so? Because I want to be nice to you and it would make you feel special. (Or simply I really knew your name but forgot)

"(너)(의) 이름(은) 뭐야?"
What is your name? I'm asking because I never know.

"책 어디 있죠?"
I *expect* that you know where the book is. I think you know where. So, tell me. Where is it? I know you know. I'm exaggerating that you do know where!
(Or, I think you *should* know where) (Or, I think I *should* know, and I'm frustrated that I forgot where)

"책 어디 있어요?"
I'm asking you where the book is surely because I think you know where. But maybe you don't. Who knows. I'm just asking because I don't know.



Note that -지 actually has more than one meaning. 
http://krdic.naver.com/detail.nhn?docid=35508800


----------



## AccioJo

Oh ,kenjoluma ,don't feel bad ,you are always an amazing help!Thank you so much!I think this clears out all questions I have ever had about the ending.And thank you for the link ,it's really helpful!!Thank you sooo much ,you guys are great!


----------

